# What happened??



## ian1987 (May 7, 2007)

Hi everyone. This was my second time printing in the dark and for some reason the prints have lost the white color and ahieved a greyish purplish one. Could it be the fixer? Or did I not let them dry in the dark enough? Any suggestions?

I know it's not my procedure because the first time they came out great, but that was 2 months ago. Could the chemicals have gone off date?


----------



## terri (May 7, 2007)

Sounds like the paper got exposed to light prior to being satisfactorily fixed. Did you check to see how fresh your fixer was? If it was exhausted, your prints didn't fix out and the normal room light is what's turning them.


----------



## sabbath999 (May 8, 2007)

Did the pictures look OK before you turned the whites on (i.e. were they cloudy looking under the reds?).

Generally, if it's bad or weak fixer, they will 'purple up' after the whites are turned on, getting worse as time goes by.


----------



## ian1987 (May 9, 2007)

i think it must be an expired fixer then! Thanx!


----------

